# Cleaning the plexiglass?



## beemilk

I have frequently used mineral spirits to clean wax off of glass. I do not know how it effects plexiglass though. What ever you use, try some in a small area first.....better yet .... try it on a scrap piece if you have one.


----------



## Tenbears

Good luck, next time use tempered or safety glass.


----------



## jaywalker

I would not use rubbing alcohol. I have seen it destroy plastic. Not sure it will do that to plexiglass, but I would not try. I have never seen mineral spirits (paint thinner) hurt plastic though and I've been a painting contractor for 25 years. And a razor will definitely scratch. Tens bears is right, tempered or safety glass is the way to go. Maybe replace with one or the other (although I believe they are the same thing) rather than clean it and it will be a lot easier to clean next time. Hope this helps, Jay.


----------



## Phoebee

Plexiglas (clear acrylic) or Lexan (polycarbonate)? There's a big difference in their sensitivity to solvents. Acrylic tolerates some solvents that polycarbonate won't, but the acrylics cost about twice as much, and acrylic tends to shatter if drilled or cut carelessly, so if you don't know which you have, bet on polycarbonate. 

Most cleaning guides for acrylic say you should just use mild detergent and warm water, but the chemical guides I've seen suggest it can tolerate some solvents such as alcohol better than polycarbonates do. Maybe something like Goo-gone, but I'd try a small patch first. A lot of plastic glazings have a coating that might be attacked.

Notice in the link below that isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) and some stronger household cleaners are not recommended for polycarbonate.

http://www.polycarbonatestore.com/how-to-clean-polycarbonate-sheets/


----------



## Tim KS

jaywalker said:


> I would not use rubbing alcohol. I have seen it destroy plastic. Not sure it will do that to plexiglass, but I would not try. I have never seen mineral spirits (paint thinner) hurt plastic though and I've been a painting contractor for 25 years. And a razor will definitely scratch. Tens bears is right, tempered or safety glass is the way to go. Maybe replace with one or the other (although *I believe they are the same thing*) rather than clean it and it will be a lot easier to clean next time. Hope this helps, Jay.


Tempered & safety glass are different.

Tempered glass (think shower doors) will shatter into tiny pieces when enough force is applied to break it, while safety glass (think car windshield) will crack but not shatter.


----------



## jaywalker

Thanks Tim, guess I knew that if I would have thought about it. You just don't see safety glass much, some commercial door and windshields.


----------



## Phoebee

There are different grades of automotive safety glass. Windshields have to pass a tougher standard than side windows. But either would be overkill for an obs hive.

There is a laminated window glass called Laminated Hurricane Impact Resistant Glass. I've never priced it. 

Here's an overview of some choices: http://www.kawneer.com/kawneer/nort...id=0&parent_info_page_id=673&info_page_id=676

I have never tried to cut tempered glass, but my glass supplier tells me it is impossible. It will shatter if you try. There are some heat treatments between annealed and tempered that may be more suitable, and they are available in thicknesses suitable for large windows.


----------



## Dirtslinger2

I was just going to write this question in, forgetting I already had. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush

I soak the plexiglass down with FGMO (mineral oil laxative) and let it dissolve everything. Then wipe it fairly dry and finish off with some dawn detergent and water. If you like you can finish that off with some windex if you let it air out long enough.


----------

